# Menu



## chlam75 (1 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Ma fille a manipulé mon imac en mon absence, du coup je me retrouve avec des choix doublés dans mes menus (par exemple : Redémarrer... et en dessous Redémarrer) et un carré noir qui apparait quand je sélectionne une icône.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Fìx (1 Juin 2010)

Salut et bienvenue!

Soit tranquille, c'est rien qu'une mauvaise manip', un raccourci involontaire qui a déclanché VoiceOver... cf. ICI


_PS : l'est sacrément souple ta fille pour réussir un tel raccourci! _ 

EDIT : 

Ah non en fait, un simple "cmd+F5" en fait... pas de quoi se choper un lumbago! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2010)

et un conseil
un compte par utilisateur

comme ca ta fille fera ses raccourcis  rigolos sur SA session


----------

